# My hamster just died and I need some help



## Igor Katchkin (Nov 25, 2019)

My hamster Gary died 2 days ago. I am riddled with guilt currently,been crying non stop and i just would like to know if anybody could tell me if it was old age or my fault. Basically the last 3 weeks i have been treating Gary for mites,he allways had a problem with them. The vet recommended I use something called revolution for puppies and put one drop a week. He said that it requires 2 weeks but it never worked with only 2 weeks of dosage,i put on a third dosage on wednesday. On saturday i found him dead. I applied the same dosage for 3 weeks to my other hamster Merry who is much smaller and he is perfectly fine. However Gary was over 2 years old at this stage so im not sure if its because of me or if it was just old age. Please can someone advise me here, I have been in a utter depression since saturday.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I believe that hamsters only live 2-3 years, so it's quite possible it was just Gary's time. You were following your vet's advice and the other hamster is fine, so I don't think it's anything you did wrong. Allow yourself to grieve, it's always a shock and hurts terribly when we lose a pet. xx


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

You done what the vet advised. If the other hamster is fine, then I don't think it was anything you done.

Sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Gary


----------



## Igor Katchkin (Nov 25, 2019)

lorilu said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I believe that hamsters only live 2-3 years, so it's quite possible it was just Gary's time. You were following your vet's advice and the other hamster is fine, so I don't think it's anything you did wrong. Allow yourself to grieve, it's always a shock and hurts terribly when we lose a pet. xx


Thank you so much for your kind words, I have been struggling to get over his death and i keep thinking to myself what if i was the cause. Im worried that because i gave an extra dose to Gary that he died,then i remember that my other hamster is fine with the same dosage. I just feel conflicted, i want him back so bad. I just have this guilt now,of what if it was me, but i think you are right, he lived pretty long for a hamster and maybe it was just his time to go...I will always remember you Gary,you were the best hamster a guy could ever have,I will always love you. Rest in peace Gary.


----------



## Igor Katchkin (Nov 25, 2019)

MrJsk said:


> You done what the vet advised. If the other hamster is fine, then I don't think it was anything you done.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Gary


Thank you for the kind words and reply,im still struggling. Its truly hard when a pet dies. You miss everything about them and wish that you had just one more day. I hope it was not my fault, i did what the vet advised but gave one extra dosage, i did the same with my other hamster and he is fine. I just need to hope that it was just his time to go Because i would not be able to handle that i was the cause. I just need to remember that he lived a long life,that he had water,food and shelter and did not have to deal with alot of the problems out there...I will always remember you Gary,you were the best hamster a guy could ever have,I will always love you. Rest in peace Gary.


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Igor Katchkin said:


> Thank you for the kind words and reply,im still struggling. Its truly hard when a pet dies. You miss everything about them and wish that you had just one more day. I hope it was not my fault, i did what the vet advised but gave one extra dosage, i did the same with my other hamster and he is fine. I just need to hope that it was just his time to go Because i would not be able to handle that i was the cause. I just need to remember that he lived a long life,that he had water,food and shelter and did not have to deal with alot of the problems out there...I will always remember you Gary,you were the best hamster a guy could ever have,I will always love you. Rest in peace Gary.


Aw that is very sweet. Gary was very lucky to have an owner who cared and looked after him as you did !


----------

